# Hilfe Samsung R40 Plus mit nen CPU T2250 auf T5250



## B-rabbit1984 (8. Juni 2009)

Hay leute habe das Book Samsung R40 Plus mit nen T2250 Intel Core Duo
möchte gerne mein T5250 einbauen habe ich auch gemacht habe dann das book an gemacht aber nur der lüfter drecht sich mehr nicht.
Es gibts das gleiche model nur mit nen andren CPU mit dem t5500 sonst gleiche komponenten verbaut wie MB Graka RAM und HDD 
An was könnte es den liegen das ich es zum laufen bekomme?

Währe nett wenn man mir hilft 

mfg


----------



## ruf!o (8. Juni 2009)

Der Tausch von Komponenten bei Notebooks gestaltet sich immer etwas schwieriger als bei einem Desktop rechner. Festplatte, Ram und sogar DVD laufwerk mögen ja noch recht einfach zu tauschen sein. Bei der CPU zicken die Rechner aber oft rum. Zum einen kann es daran liegen, das die neue CPU zu wenig Spannung bekommt. Zum anderen das das Board/Bios die CPU einfach nicht unterstützt. An deiner stelle würd ich mich mal schlau machen welche Spannung die CPU benötigt, und welche das Bios liefert.


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (8. Juni 2009)

DAs MB hat das Bios phoenix v.06YE
Habe die daten gefunden zu den CPU T5250

Essentials
Status    Launched
Embedded    No
Supplemental SKU    No
Lithography    65 nm
Max TDP    35 W
Processor Specifications
Processor Number    T5250
# of Cores    2
Clock Speed    1.5 GHz
L2 Cache    2 MB
FSB Speed    667 MHz
Instruction Set    64-bit
Core Voltage    1.075V-1.250V
Package Specifications
Tcase    85°C
Package Size    35mm x 35mm
Die Size    143 mm2
# of Transistors    291 million
FSB Parity    No
Sockets Supported    PPGA478
Halogen Free Options Available    No

Advanced Technologies
Intel® VT-x    No
Execute Disable Bit    Yes
Enhanced Intel® Speedstep Technology    Yes
Intel® 64    Yes
Intel® Demand Based Switching    No
Intel® Dynamic Speed Technology    No
Intel® Hyper-Threading Technology    No
Intel® Trusted Execution Technology    No


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (8. Juni 2009)

DAs ist der CPU der zuzeit drin is

CPU T2250

Processor
Essentials
Status    Launched
Embedded    No
Supplemental SKU    No
Lithography    65 nm
Max TDP    31 W
Processor Specifications
Processor Number    T2250
# of Cores    2
Clock Speed    1.73 GHz
L2 Cache    2 MB
FSB Speed    533 MHz
Instruction Set    32-bit
Core Voltage    0.7625-1.3V
Package Specifications
Package Size    35mm x 35mm
Die Size    90 mm2
# of Transistors    151 million
FSB Parity    No
Sockets Supported    PPGA478
Halogen Free Options Available    No

Advanced Technologies
Intel® VT-x    Yes
Execute Disable Bit    Yes
Enhanced Intel® Speedstep Technology    Yes
Halt State    No
Intel® 64    No
Intel® Demand Based Switching    No
Intel® Dynamic Speed Technology    No
Intel® Hyper-Threading Technology    No
Intel® Trusted Execu


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (9. Juni 2009)

weiß keiner nen juten rat finde nichts über mein bios kann mir einer weiter helfen währe nett das bios is von phoenix v.06YE

mfg


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (11. Juni 2009)

wie es aussieht kann mir keiner weiter helfen schade wenn doch bitte rein schreiben 

mfg


----------



## crass (15. Juni 2009)

lese Dich ma hier durch >Prozessor Tausch Samsung R40plus - Notebookforum

Greetz


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (16. Juni 2009)

Danke Crass aber das habe ich schon gelesen habe auch mein neuen cpu baut aber es dercht sich nur der lüfter auf volle stufe mehr nicht an was könnte es leigen könnte es am MB liegen


----------



## crass (16. Juni 2009)

dann is der vll im bios nicht implementiert, neustes update drauf ?


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (16. Juni 2009)

habe neuste update drauf verstehe ich dewegen auch nicht nicht das man mir ein defekten cpu verkauft hat

Leider finde ich auch nichts über Bios wo ich nachlesen kann ob er unterstüzt wird


----------



## crass (16. Juni 2009)

welchen sockel hat den der t2250 (is doch so. M ), der t5250 is doch P und auch lahmer..

>List of Intel Core 2 microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (16. Juni 2009)

ne der T2250 is nur ein Core Duo der T5250 is ein Intel Core 2 Duo und beide sind sockel 479


----------



## crass (16. Juni 2009)

sicher ! welchen chipsatz hat das nb ?


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (16. Juni 2009)

Manufactur:SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS CO.LTD.
Model: R40P/R41P
Chipsatz:     ATI Xpress 1250 (RS600) Rev. 00
Southbridge:ATI          SB600

Brand: Phoneix Technologies LTD
Version: 06YE
Date:07/18/2007

das sind die ganzen daten von CPU-Z

hoffe hilft was
habe wegessen der sogel ist genau 479 mPGAdas zeigt mir CPU -Z an warum steht bei ebay überal es ist ein sockel 478?

Habe eben bei Everset nach gesehen dort steht das
Gehäusetyp    479 Ball uFCBGA / 478 Pin uFCPGA


----------



## crass (16. Juni 2009)

Dein Notebook wird von Samsung als Maximum mit dem T5500 verkauft, mehr würde ich dann auch nicht rein machen.(wurde im and. forum erwähnt) und der t5500 is sockel M..
desalb funtzt der au net..

guck Dir diese liste an.>List of Intel Core 2 microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (16. Juni 2009)

wie gesagt bei ebay habe ich sehen das mein sockel 478 is warum zeigen die programme an sockel 479 könntest du mir das sagen büdde


----------



## crass (16. Juni 2009)

ja, die werden halt nicht immer richtig erkannt, mit M und so. P gibts auch cpu die für beide

hergestellt wurden.. hier ist de t2250 in ebay 478 so. M >INTEL CORE DUO T2250 1.73 GHZ 533MHz CPU SL9DV bei eBay.de: CPUs (endet 12.07.09 13:18:10 MESZ)


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (16. Juni 2009)

Das is ******* jetzte habe ich den t5250 um sonst geholt verkaufe wider und kazfe den t5500 der geht ja meno


----------



## crass (16. Juni 2009)

jepp, vll machste ja nen guten schnapp ; )


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (16. Juni 2009)

ne frage  Crass passt der Prozessor Intel Core 2 Duo Mobile T5450 auch auf mein book ne war weil dort steht sockel 478


----------



## crass (16. Juni 2009)

hast post..


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (16. Juni 2009)

ja könntest du mir mal ne auf liestung geben was alles bei mir gehen würde währe nett kenne mic nicht so in mobile geschichte aus

mfg


----------



## crass (16. Juni 2009)

post !


----------

